# LOTR miniatures for sale



## rowlandhoward27 (Oct 21, 2011)

hello everyone, 

I live in australia and am looking to sell my collection of LOTR miniatures, some are painted (some decently, some excellently), some are partially painted, others are base coated and others are not painted at all but assembled, most don’t have the grass and rocks on the base. They are all in great condition and have barely been used (maybe only used in a battle twice or three times). I would generally be most willing to sell the entire set and ship it in the carry case (the carry case has one of the two clips missing but it still closes fine) but I would certainly be willing to sell only some or one of them.

These are the figures that I have:

- Mouth of Sauron (foot and mounted, metal)

- Gothmog (foot and mounted, metal)

- Ringwraith (foot and mounted, metal)

- Khamul the Easterling (foot and mounted, metal)

- Lurtz (metal)

- Gorbag and Shagrat (metal)

- Orc shaman (metal)

- Grishnakh (metal)

- 3 Mordor Uruk-hai

- 34 Morannon Orcs (metal)

- 3 Orc Trackers (metal)

- Sharku (foot and mounted, metal)

- Easterling command (metal)

- 20 Easterlings

- Guritz (Orc captain, modified Morannon Orc)

- Mordor Troll (missing one horn, metal)

- Troll chieftain (metal)

extensive pictures of the collection cane be found here: http://s1129.photobucket.com/albums/m508/dogface271/

if you are interested, contact my email to discuss prices etc. : [email protected]


----------

